
Thread from Foone on statistics and warfare by other means - philshem
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1193942666058166272
======
philshem
Yes, twitter threads are horrible. But please read another twitter thread to
understand why @foone uses them:

[https://twitter.com/foone/status/1066547670477488128?s=21](https://twitter.com/foone/status/1066547670477488128?s=21)

